# Another Bomb 💣



## Davidjohnsonjr (Jul 24, 2021)

Thank you @UBC03 for my Double D Adult Novelties! 😂


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr (Jul 24, 2021)

@UBC03 I definitely got a strange look from the mailman as he handed it to me 😂


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Davidjohnsonjr said:


> @UBC03 I definitely got a strange look from the mailman as he handed it to me 😂


Mine did too... I just said "I will have fun tonight" and winked at him


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice Dino!


----------



## Bipolar (Jun 23, 2021)

Very nice!!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Dino is laying the smackdown!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

That’s the way it’s done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome hit! @UBC03


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## aliasPiper (Aug 30, 2021)

looks good -


----------

